
The future that graphene built - knowablemag
https://www.knowablemagazine.org/article/technology/2019/graphene-2d-materials
======
joe_the_user
So graphene has been around "forever" (since 2003), has a tone of promised
applications including restarting Moore's Law and has never worked out. Anyone
know if the applications appearing now mean this is real?

~~~
ajuc
If you can make pure graphene in uniform, big sheets - I will buy any amount.
There's plenty of applications.

The problem is we can only make small pieces. It's like trying to sell
shredded paper when people want something to write on.

------
bransonf
> Some also worry that long carbon nanotubes could harm the lungs since they
> have been shown to have some chemical resemblance to asbestos.

So you’re telling me, there really probably is no place for graphene in
consumer products... shocker.

------
bariswheel
Graphene has done everything except exit the lab. /obligatory

~~~
Ygg2
Yeah, if physics taught me anything, it's that road to discovery is straight
and obvious.

It's just turtles and four elements. /s

------
Causality1
When investigating a claim of impending scientific revolution, be it graphene,
super-batteries, or anything else, always follow the money. If it sounds like
they're trying to generate press to get research grants, what they have is
cool but not useful. If they've filed patents they actually have something.

~~~
johncolanduoni
Well, they’ve filed a LOT of patents:
[https://patents.google.com/?q=Graphene&oq=Graphene](https://patents.google.com/?q=Graphene&oq=Graphene)

